# finally found out where dexter came from...



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

it's very interesting. i never bothered to look at dexter's papers LOL...and well i did some googling but before i show you guys the link of the kennel he came from...i'll show u the papers 

here's his tree of family with his littermates








and here's the akc registratin form i never filled out...but as you can see it has the litter addy on there...so here it is









he came from "wellington kennels"
http://www.youtube.com/user/BestFriendsVideos#p/c/48CBCC6EF6CDF71E/20/KgVKtUO6HCc
which i got from this site
http://network.bestfriends.org/campaigns/puppymills/pages/kennel-footage.aspx
found this and wow...was i surprised. of course the negative thing is that it was an outdoor kennel...and possibly a mill? not too sure...as they've had no violations at all. i still love dexter! :foxes15: :hello1: :daisy:

i would love to see the dad and mom..wonder if i can contact her hmmm


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Cool I don't know just email her and find out.That best friends I thought was a rescue.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

FBRaRrN said:


> Cool I don't know just email her and find out.That best friends I thought was a rescue.


i cant find her email anywhere  i cant even find her on google much lol. yes that is a rescue group but the kennels that were listed on there were meant to be bashing against them saying they are no different than a puppy mill


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

what about writing to the breeder listed on the AKC papers she might be able to email or post you some photos

have you tried googling the champions u may find some pics of those on the web


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Chloe* said:


> what about writing to the breeder listed on the AKC papers she might be able to email or post you some photos
> 
> have you tried googling the champions u may find some pics of those on the web


hmmm perhaps writing to her will be my best bet...i tried googling both sire and dam but all i got were beanie hats and elks LOL!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done! I think im going to do some research on my dogs  lol x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I remember when I looked at Cookie and Benny's papers both from different breeders I discovered Cookie's mum was benny's gran lol. I lost touch with Cookie's breeder but I'd love to find her to let her know I've still got him and how much I love him. She was quite old and well known 13 years ago but I don't even know if she's still alive now.

And Dexter is gorgeous and so lucky to have you as is mum.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Call the American Kennel Club!!! 
They are always happy to help or the Long Coat Chihuahua Club.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow good find


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

This is nothing against Dexter, he is adorable and personable and you are lucky to have him, but any place that sells pups to pet stores isn't a good breeder/is most likely a mill. If you pay attention to that video you can spot a number of dogs of different sizes/shapes, so she clearly doesn't only breed one breed. You can also observe a dog (looks like it might be a poorly bred chi) pacing/spinning in its cage. The fact that they are outdoors in those tiny cages is horrendous. Makes me sad  I really wish they would just outlaw selling in pet stores. We would still have BYB and such but I think it would help with the major mills, as they would loose a lot of income if they couldn't supply the stores.

After I adopted Schroeder I looked up his breeder and found a younger picture of him. He was a weird looking pup LOL. It was so obviously him he has a very distinct face. I tried to find his parents but it appeared that she either didn't have them listed on her page or had already gotten rid of them (maybe he was their last litter and they were of no use to her anymore) so I couldn't find his parents. But she didn't seem to be a mill, just some one breeding pets, didn't look like she showed, so while she wasn't the best breeder she wasn't the worst. At least she seemed to be breeding for health, temperament, and type (he's from quebec so it was all french and hard for me to understand LOL)
I wish I knew Phoebe's background.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OH QUINN! lol i know its horrible 

i found more relatives due to brodysmom telling me how to do so! yay!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

At least you know that Dexter is definitely in a better place now that he's with you


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

pigeonsheep said:


> i cant find her email anywhere  i cant even find her on google much lol. yes that is a rescue group but the kennels that were listed on there were meant to be bashing against them saying they are no different than a puppy mill


Oh ok Then i don't know how you could get in touch is there a name or phone number or something on the papers that you could use


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> OH QUINN! lol i know its horrible
> 
> i found more relatives due to brodysmom telling me how to do so! yay!


How did you do it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I told her to google the champions in his pedigree. There are several that show up in lots of pedigrees and some of them have pictures.  I would have posted that here but I think there's a rule against posting breeder websites.

Also, on his pedigree the LC means long coat. Some breeders use that in the dogs name to help pedigree researchers know if the dog was a long or short coat.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i emailed 2 of them..i wonder if they'll reply. theyre not the champions but relatives as well of them


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

they will reply 99% of all people like to know where their dog came from and like to see the other pups to see how they turned out.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This is exciting. Dexter might find his long lost cousins !! xoxo


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay so you have me looking just for fun to see if I can find some "relatives"...guess what I found a cousin of my Rico...who has done very well at showing. Rico would never go for it but a lovely pup. Anyway while I was looking I found some of Dexter's far off extended family too. 

I have the web site of one anyway, can't post can I ? Hmm ..I'll PM you if you want....there are a couple here to look at..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay! pls pm me with sites  so far ive had no replies...which is a shame. maybe they thought i was a spam email


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Look on
the breeder 

on her sire/males page the pedigree for the first one list a dog who is related to your Dexter via of "Pocket Rocket" look at his pedigree...

My Rico and her Monti are related via..JNP's Wanna be a Tyrant.

I also looked up Max Hurd's site because Rico has his lines on both sides--that is a good thing. If you are into chi-s his site is amazing to look at anyway.

You have me looking at breeder site all night for familiar names..LOL.

we are way too into these pups !!!

xoxo


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

okay..that was meant to be a PM...sorry I didn't mean to break any rules..


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

she has nice pups


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Kioana have you looked at the Max Hurd site..he has all these great pictures through various decades. I spent way too much time looking at dogs and pedigrees yesterday..LOL.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

oh did you see Monti..he is Rico's cousin..LOL


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i hope you find the parents! i found bam's parents through extensive search, wel not so extensive, i just got extremely lucky and i was glad to have seen that it wasn't such a HORRIBLE puppy mill, although i know that the breeder isn't exactly legit.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I was fortunate that I met both of rico's parents on several occasions....and I can see charateristics of each of them in this pup here. It is kind of nice. 
I had a good time looking at the different breeder sites for various relatives.
It would be so much fun to find some chi people cousins.
Is anyone's pups here related ?
Except for Tabitha and Jerry---we know they are !!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well some of mine have distant relatives


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> they will reply 99% of all people like to know where their dog came from and like to see the other pups to see how they turned out.


the relatives never replied  MEANIES! lol. oh well...i got dexter all to myself  LOL


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> well...i got dexter all to myself  LOL



um WRONG he's ours too!:coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> um WRONG he's ours too!:coolwink:


hahaha! but of course, for viewing pleasures :hello1:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

erm no people! He belongs to Fifi  haha lolx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> erm no people! He belongs to Fifi  haha lolx


 
LOL sorry i forgot!


----------

